# Bonding with a puppy!



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here, and currently have a Yorkshire terrier x (along with several other rodents, a rabbit and a guinea pig!). We've had the dog about 7 years now, and she was a resuce. We didn't have her from a puppy so I feel I missed out on that experience!

Anyway, I've wanted a chihuahua for as long as I can remember. Our yorkie is more of a family dog, she is particularly bonded to my Mum, as she is the one who feeds the dog, gives her tablets etc. However, if I get a chihuahua puppy, I really want it to bond with me. I have read that chihuahuas tend to bond with one person, and I was wondering how this is achieved? My guess would be basically me doing absolutely everything with the puppy, feeding, potty training, playing. I would want her to come to me when she wanted to play, look to me for reassurance etc. Obviously I would be wary of letting the puppy become over-protective and aggressive; I wouldn't want this to happen. 

Would you guys have some advice as to how I can ensure my (future!) puppy bonds with me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey ! nice to meet you! ok heres my advice YES do everything for him/her! and constantly cuddle ect. DONT let your mum or who ever do ANYTHING for or with the puppy for atleast the first 2 months , this help with my tillie as i was off very ill from school for a year so we where together 24/7! if you need anymore help message me  x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chis bond to their owners they are very affectionate and love to be around people. 
I personally would not agree for you to do everything for the chi for two months. I do most everything for Jaxx just because I am home all day. We had problems with him not wanting to do his business for my fiance because he was used to going out with me. Also it made it hard for him to bond with Brock. It took a lot of work to get Jaxx used to just being happy to sit on his lap. He is still bonded with me the strongest but now he is happy to be around Brock too. 
If you give him lots of love he will bond to you but he also needs to get used to socializing with other people. Socializing is very important with puppies in order to make sure the grow up happy.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry! i dont have much experience and i was just saying what ik! really sorry that ive miss advised!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just be the one to feed her, train her, take care of her, etc. Be her master. She will naturally bond to you. I wouldn't say don't let anyone else have contact with her or help in raising her, but make sure you are her primary caretaker. If she learns to respect you as the master, she is going to bond with you the most.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

I could see it getting tricky if you're the ONLY one to ever do anything for her. Like what "intent2smile" said already started happening to my new little puppy. I did EVERY thing with her only because I'm home much more, and whenever someone else tried taking her out and calling her name she completely ignored them. Now that we've worked on it, she's still attached at the hip to me (which I love) but she's also respecting other people now by me asking my family and friends to interact with her.


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

By the way - good luck finding a new chichi ))


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Just feed her/him play,train and socialize the puppy as its master this is totally your responsiblity. Take the puppy for walks and introduce him/her to as many new places, dogs,and people as possible but be sure the pup knows that you are always there to reassure him/her. socializing is a big part of raising you pup and it should always be you that does it . All basic care should be done by you but your pup still should be allowed to interact with other people and animals. It should know that you are the one to come to when its hungry or needs love and reassurance.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Walking with your dog is also great for bonding with your puppy.
When he / she is really young don't make long walks.
5 minutes per month of age. So a 3 month old puppy 15 minutes, 4 months 20 min and so on.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for you responses everyone. I'm at home all the time with my Mum, so I'll have all the time in the world to spend with a new pup! 

I'm sensing the general consensus is that I do most things for the puppy, but ensure she is familiarized with other people so she would be happy being with them too! 

Oh how I wish I could have one right now! But I do have a guinea pig resting on my shoulder as I type, which makes up for it somewhat


----------

